# 1/8 BL system in Slash 4x4? Can it be done?



## OHrcr

I was wondering if anybody has put a 1/8 brushless system in a 4wd slash. It seems you can get them for less then the 550 sc set up. Will the motor fit?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

if i remember right the 1/8 scale motor is way to big .. but i might be wrong .. 

if you want to make the slash go faster put a 8.5 or 6.5 in it .. it will be nuts and a tekin RS Pro ESC with 3 cells .... dont forget the wings .. it will flyyyy


----------



## ta_man

OHrcr said:


> I was wondering if anybody has put a 1/8 brushless system in a 4wd slash. It seems you can get them for less then the 550 sc set up. Will the motor fit?
> Thanks for the help.


Plenty of people have done this. A common setup is the Neu-Castle 2650 motor and Mamba Monster. In fact, this is one of the setups Traxxas showed pictures of with the introduction of the Slash 4X4. You have to move the receiver box to get the ESC to fit - again this was designed in as Traxxas had pictures of this setup with the relocated receiver box.

But people don't do this to save money over a 550 system.


----------



## NovakTwo

We have this combo in our RMF Store:

RMF Havoc Pro SC/Ballistic 550 Short Course System - 4.5T

The HP/SC has all the on-board timing necessary for 2S ShortCourse racing; paired with a Ballistic 550 (w/5mm shaft), it is beefy enough for the Slash 4x4. Depends how you plan to use your 4x4.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing

wow thats got to be stupid fast lol with a 1/8 motor in a 1/10 truck i would love to see video if you do this when done and how fast it goes .. 

never tought it would fit lol

or am i thinking wrong as it is a bigger diamater can ? or its just longer ? same size can as a 540 ?


----------



## NovakTwo

OHrcr said:


> I was wondering if anybody has put a 1/8 brushless system in a 4wd slash. It seems you can get them for less then the 550 sc set up. Will the motor fit?
> Thanks for the help.


Are you planning to race your truck?


----------



## OHrcr

Yes, I do plan on racing this in the 4wd corr class. The lipo's I have are Turnigy 5200 2s 30c and w/ the truck being 4wd I don't want to run a esc or motor that can't handle the heat. I have heard bad things about the novak and mamba set up, so thats why I was looking at the 1/8 systems. I was honestly looking at the ezrun 150A sensorless 2700kv set up http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592560406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT . I don't need the best, I just do this for fun but I don't want to buy something and have it burn up and start over again. So, i thought a 1/8 system would hold up better.


----------



## NovakTwo

OHrcr said:


> Yes, I do plan on racing this in the 4wd corr class. The lipo's I have are Turnigy 5200 2s 30c and w/ the truck being 4wd I don't want to run a esc or motor that can't handle the heat. I have heard bad things about the novak and mamba set up, so thats why I was looking at the 1/8 systems. I was honestly looking at the ezrun 150A sensorless 2700kv set up http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592560406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT . I don't need the best, I just do this for fun but I don't want to buy something and have it burn up and start over again. So, i thought a 1/8 system would hold up better.


Here is some info I posted elsewhere, but you _must use a very low on-resistance, sensored esc_ with these 550 motors. Our Ballistic 550s are the best motors for the 4x4 SCTs:

*TeamNovak BL ESCs for Ballistic 550s (4x4 SCTs)*

Recommended high performance, low RDS-on (0.00040ohm), racing controllers for Ballistic 550s in 4x4 SCTs on 2S

*Current ESCs*

GTB 2
Affordable, new on-board programming options, 4.5T/550 limit (3.5T/540)

Havoc Pro SC
On-board programming, including timing adjustments, 4.5T/550 limit (3.5T/540)

Kinetic Spec
PC programmable (NL), up-dateable, all new programming, low profile, 5.5T/550 limit (8.5T/540)

Kinetic 2S
PC programmable (NL), up-dateable, all new programming, 4.5T/550 limit (3.5T/540)

*Older ESCs*

GTB
Ballistic 550 4.5T (3.5T/540)
Havoc Pro
Ballistic 550 4.5T (3.5T/540)
SLYDR
Ballistic 550 4.5T (3.5T/540)


----------



## OHrcr

Well, I have a gtb now that I ran w/ my T4 and a 8.5 SS. Its the second one I bought. I burned up the first one. I was running 1 tooth smaller pinion and the recommended spur w/ the same batteries mentioned above and I was running it one day just like always and it just caught fire. I had to buy a rfb unit. Now, i'm scared to run it, if I were to buy a 550 4.5, will that esc handle it??


----------



## NovakTwo

Our RMF products have the same factory warranty as our new items. There is no reason your esc would not work with the 550 on 2S. If you have questions about gearing or batteries, email [email protected] for assistance.



OHrcr said:


> Well, I have a gtb now that I ran w/ my T4 and a 8.5 SS. Its the second one I bought. I burned up the first one. I was running 1 tooth smaller pinion and the recommended spur w/ the same batteries mentioned above and I was running it one day just like always and it just caught fire. I had to buy a rfb unit. Now, i'm scared to run it, if I were to buy a 550 4.5, will that esc handle it??


----------



## OHrcr

Is there a big difference in performance in the 4.5 and 5.5? would there be a benefit to using the 5.5 to keep heat down maybe?? Also, I spoke to brent @ novak tech sppt about gearing, he recommended starting w/ a 12t pinion and watching the temps. what should the esc and motor be? and should I get a cooling fan for the motor?
Thanks for the help


----------



## NovakTwo

OHrcr said:


> Is there a big difference in performance in the 4.5 and 5.5? would there be a benefit to using the 5.5 to keep heat down maybe?? Also, I spoke to brent @ novak tech sppt about gearing, he recommended starting w/ a 12t pinion and watching the temps. what should the esc and motor be? and should I get a cooling fan for the motor?
> Thanks for the help


Sometimes the 5.5 may be more suitable to your vehicle or racing conditions--we offer different Ballistic replacement stators so that you can experiment with different winds.

I generally refer technical questions to our tech guys (like Brent and Charlie), who are racers, and can assist better. Our general recommendation for motor temp is 165 degrees. Fans never hurt, altho they are not absolutely necessary. The cooler the electronics, the better the performance.


----------



## ta_man

OHrcr said:


> Well, I have a gtb now that I ran w/ my T4 and a 8.5 SS. Its the second one I bought. I burned up the first one. I was running 1 tooth smaller pinion and the recommended spur w/ the same batteries mentioned above and I was running it one day just like always and it just caught fire. I had to buy a rfb unit. Now, i'm scared to run it, if I were to buy a 550 4.5, will that esc handle it??





OHrcr said:


> Is there a big difference in performance in the 4.5 and 5.5? would there be a benefit to using the 5.5 to keep heat down maybe?? Also, I spoke to brent @ novak tech sppt about gearing, he recommended starting w/ a 12t pinion and watching the temps. what should the esc and motor be? and should I get a cooling fan for the motor?
> Thanks for the help


I run a GTB and HV4.5 (the old one - before the Ballistics) in a Slash 4X4 and it works fine. I run on a relatively small track (more 1/10th size than 1/8th size) and the motor ends up about 130F after a 10 minute run on a summer day. It is geared 13:54 but you might feel safer starting with 12:54 and checking you temps. Track size and layout can make a difference in how hot the motor gets. I get about 13 minutes runtime with the Turnigy 5200 packs. The motor has no problem with heat running a full pack. YMMV.

I've never run the HV5.5 in my Slash 4X4 but ran against someone who had the HV5.5. On-track performance was indistinguishable, but that guy decided to upgrade to a 4.5 stator anyway.

Anyone can burn up a speed control for a number of different reasons. That doesn't mean that every one of that brand and model is bad. Loads of people have been running GTBs for many years without burning them up.


----------



## NovakTwo

Our RMF products have the same warranty as our new items; you can purchase either with the confidence that we will stand behind our products. But, here are some things that may cause serious ESC damage:

…poor soldering/cold solder joints
…defective battery cell, or pack
…low "C"-rated pack
…over-gearing
…weak rotor (demagnetized)
…shorted motor coil
...reverse polarity
…loose connectors
…defective servo (motor)
...damaged esc capacitor/module

Generally, when an esc burns up, the assumption is that it is a defective controller; it is always tempting to blame the item that is melting down.* However, many other problems in your over-all set up may cause excessive current to be drawn through the esc causing this complete melt down.* *Continuing to run any electronic product after it has started showing signs of distress will generally completely destroy the item.*

In our experience the major causes of damage we see are (really) bad soldering and bad batteries. Most racers do not realize how much damage can be caused by these misc issues. When the failure is due to the esc itself, it may be failed MOSFETs (or other components) that do not generally cause fire.


----------



## OHrcr

Well, I ended up buying a 4.5 550 and I'll try it w/ my GTB on 2s on my local track. Do people run fans on these 550's? and what should the temps be on these, same as the 540s?


----------



## edonsohc

OHrcr said:


> Well, I ended up buying a 4.5 550 and I'll try it w/ my GTB on 2s on my local track. Do people run fans on these 550's? and what should the temps be on these, same as the 540s?


i don't run a fan on mine, just a heat sink. usually ran around 130*-140* in the mid of summer after about a 6-7min. race. ran cooler w/ cooler weather also. i usually try real hard not to go above 150* on any motor. the cooler the better.


----------



## ta_man

OHrcr said:


> Well, I ended up buying a 4.5 550 and I'll try it w/ my GTB on 2s on my local track. Do people run fans on these 550's? and what should the temps be on these, same as the 540s?


Unless your gearing is way off or you have a binding drivetrain, you are not going to have to worry about temps on the 550 motor in a Slash 4X4. The GTBs usually come with a fan and I would recommend you use it (on the ESC).


----------



## OHrcr

Ta man: I do have the fan on the esc. I actually bought a reman hv 4.5 550 from novak. They are $65 w/ a 120 day warranty. Novak does have a good program, I hear they are introducing a new 550 motor, so once that is out I'll prolly exchange it for the new one. But I'll start out w/ 12/54 and watch it close. Anything else w/ the esc/motor you have ran into that I should be aware of?? Thanks.


----------



## ta_man

OHrcr said:


> Ta man: I do have the fan on the esc. I actually bought a reman hv 4.5 550 from novak. They are $65 w/ a 120 day warranty. Novak does have a good program, I hear they are introducing a new 550 motor, so once that is out I'll prolly exchange it for the new one. But I'll start out w/ 12/54 and watch it close. Anything else w/ the esc/motor you have ran into that I should be aware of?? Thanks.


You will be fine with 12:54.

Only other suggestion I have is to put a grille or some such thing over the ESC fan to keep stuff from getting in and breaking the blades. I used a piece of .030 lexan (a wheel well cut-out from a body would do), drilled a bunch of 1/8" holes in it, and mounted it on top of the fan with 1/16" shock spacers to space it awy from the blades. The Novak fans are pretty powerful so even with the grille, it still keeps the ESC cool. I've run many races that way with no broken blades.


----------

